# Let user enter alternate media key in TiVo desktop



## nedbush (Feb 9, 2002)

When I got my new TiVo, they changed my media access key. So I have to set the media key to one value to transfer new programs and back to the old version to play shows I had previously transfered. If they have to change the media access key like that, it would be nice if we could enter an alternate access key in TiVo desktop instead of having to keep changing it by hand.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

There is only one MAK per account. ALL TiVos on the same account have the same MAK. If you have different MAKs on your TiVos then it sounds like you have them on different accounts and you can fix this by having the new TiVo correctly transferred to your old account.


----------



## nedbush (Feb 9, 2002)

The problem is, they transfered all my TiVos to the new MAK. So now I have new shows transfered using the new MAK and older shows transfered using the old MAK. Of course, eventually I will watch and delete all the older shows and won't have to keep resetting the MAK, but I have enought of those that it will probably be several months at least until I have time to watch them all.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, that's a goof - they should've put the new box on the old MAK, that's how it normally works. (I've added machines to my network since TTG came out.)

You could use a tool like DirectShow Dump and strip the DRM so the MAK isn't required at all for playback.


----------

